# Marlin 5510 super goose gun



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

I just got a sweet deal on one of these monsters. It is the 10 gauge 3.5 bolt, 36 inch barrel with one in the hole and a 2 round clip. I got it for $160.00, they are going for 400.00 on gunbroker.com. I will only run about 20 rounds a year through it, unless I fall in love with it. I have a SBE and a browning 10 I shoot mostly. Pat Laib gunsmith in MN said he could open the factory full choke up so I can shoot modern steel through it. If any of you have any experience with this gun let me know, I know it will punish me. I know thry were built from 1976 to 1985, and it is HEAVY.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

How large of steel are you going to shoot through it?

I only ask because in a barrel that is choked and not choke tubed, you don't need to go as open since the constriction is tapered and very slow. This is the reason why with most of the extended choke tubes you can shoot a true full with large steel shot.

I have an 870 wingmaster that shot cases of BBB's and T's through it's full choke barrel without a scratch and still mic's out at full.

Anyway's, it would at least be worth mentioning to a reputable gunsmith before you do it.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

southdakbearfan said:


> How large of steel are you going to shoot through it?
> 
> I only ask because in a barrel that is choked and not choke tubed, you don't need to go as open since the constriction is tapered and very slow. This is the reason why with most of the extended choke tubes you can shoot a true full with large steel shot.
> 
> ...


I always shoot 3.5 BBB from my 12 gauge's for geese, I bought a used browning BPS10 and figured I might as well go up in shot size, why not? got some F's and T's for free from a friend who sold his 10. Been crushing the honkers with that. I have read some posts saying guys have been shooting big steel through the Marlin super goose gun that I have purchased, with no trouble, I believe that. I have read other posts saying big steel will shoot your choke out. I will pass your info. on to my gunsmith, he is very reputable. I think I will have him open the choke a little. Then I will be comfortable shooting anything through it.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Pat does awesome work. One of 3 gunsmiths I would take work to in MN.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

I had the same gun but a 12 ga version passed down to me from my grandfather. I have shot steel through it without any trouble. I dont use it much....from what I understand it was a "poor mans 10 ga" back in the day. I couldnt find a soft case to fit it....had to end up buying a gun sock and even that is a stretch. I havent shot it in a couple seasons but bring it out on special occasion from time to time. They didnt exactly build todays layout blinds to accomidate 36 in barrells. Good luck with the gun.

INhonker


----------



## dinkin_69 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've reak that marlin NEVER made a gun capable of shooting steel i got offered one of these and passed because of this. does anyone know anything about this for sure and how could i tell if it can shoot steel or not?


----------

